# Pocket Watch Belt Pouches



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Postie delivered a real 'box of delights' this morning - a package from the leather worker in Cumbria.

Inside were ....










... two new leather pouches. These have been formed over a mould and have a distinct pocket, similar to the Chinese pouch featured in previous post. The leather has a 'firm' feel but is quite pliable, the belt loop large enough to cope with most trouser belts - but not heavier webbing or tool belts. The flap is now secured by a pop fastener and the inner face is lined to prevent any metal-to-watch contact. A nice touch was the leather tag which had been attached to the watch I had sent as a model (see above) .... I find a tag makes handling the watch soooo much easier and safer.

The new Cumbrian pouches are similar in size to the Chinese .......










and much smaller and neater then the American pouch ...










(The Chinese pouch, the belt loop of which had failed in use, had been returned ...... repaired !)

Digging a little deeper I found another nice touch ..... a number of leather tags had been included, which will enable me to use more of my collection with confidence..










Also included was a prototype pouch made of thicker leather - it will not be repeated as the thick leather broke the mould !

It is impossible not to be impressed by the response of Florence and her husband to requests/recommendations. The 'new' pouches are very presentable and are exactly what I wanted, at a reasonable price.

_FREEBIE - If any of you have 50mm pocket watches similar to the Molnija and would like the American pouch - PM me. One only,, first PM, sent 2nd class cheapest post. _

TRY BEFORE YOU (might) BUY - I would also be happy to loan out the 'spare' Cumbrian pouch, if anybody wants to evaluate the product with a view to buying their own.

Julian L


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

thosed are absolute beauties,especialy the brown

like those tags as well a great idea

certainly beats my para cord lengths wrapped around...............


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I can smell the leather from here! That looks fantastic!


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Those pouches look so good they make me want to buy a pocket watch just so I can order one. It's nice to see these small businesses rise to the challenge and excel, they are IME the last bastion of great customer service









Let's hope that they get some more orders.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

unlcky alf said:


> Those pouches look so good they make me want to buy a pocket watch just so I can order one. It's nice to see these small businesses rise to the challenge and excel, they are IME the last bastion of great customer service
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD STUFF LIKE THE BROWN ONE-CUMBRIA ON THE MAP


----------

